# "The Breezer" 1980 Series 2 Joe Breezer #11



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

n 1980-81 Breeze built a second series of Breezer mountain bikes to follow up the first Series 1 set of 10. This bike is serial number 11 aka J.B. 80-11. (1980, #11). Making this essentially the 21st bike Joe Breeze ever made.

We found this bike about a year ago and have been communicating with the owner (original owner) since then. The owner was friends with Joe and was part of the original Pearl Pass rides in Crested Butte in the early 80's. This bike rode out with Cunningham, Ritchey and Breezer from CA => CO via the infamous bus to complete the ride. 

I am pressed for time but wanted to share a couple teaser photos before putting it in our photo studio and sharing it properly. The bike needs some parts to bring it back to stock and we are happy to say that the bike will go to a great home (another passionate collector) and be restored to its original glory. 

Whewww this one gives me goose bumps.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I can't believe that you find one of the rarest mountain bikes on the planet and the first think that you do with it is pull wheelies in the parking lot.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Kinda stealing the thunder of the new owner who is a forum regular dontcha think? Although maybe he asked you to post this since his sheet needs to be ironed in which case, sorry!


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> Kinda stealing the thunder of the new owner who is a forum regular dontcha think? Although maybe he asked you to post this since his sheet needs to be ironed in which case, sorry!


 Really? We were the ones that found the bike. The collector is a close friend of ours and we are very excited to see this bike in the right hands. The collector asked us to post it here as well.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I would like one of these for my collection also.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The collector must be pleased. Very pleased.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you the guys his wife brake checked?


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Are you the guys his wife brake checked?


Not sure what you are referring to?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

theproscloset said:


> We were the ones that found the bike.


You sure?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

theproscloset said:


> Not sure what you are referring to?


ah inside joke. Nice bike!

Are the tires those old non-tubeless type?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

So much lurking


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

If it ends up not being his size I hope you'll take out a $2 ad here. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Such a cool bike, congrats to all those involved!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

laffeaux said:


> I can't believe that you find one of the rarest mountain bikes on the planet and the first think that you do with it is pull wheelies in the parking lot.


and good on him for that 
I mean, at the end of the day its a bike, it needs to be ridden


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> You sure?


Yes Eric, we are sure. I think you have misunderstood the real story. Yes the collector's wife did rear end the original owner of the bike (in their cars) at one time. However that was a complete coincidence. They never talked bikes.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Love this stuff, would love to hear the history from the previous rider. Ya baby!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This is certainly one of the most collectible bikes on the planet, not just for the rarity but for the influence it had on the rest of the cycling world. The most recent sale of an original series Breezer was in the neighborhood of $27,000. Only a one-off bike like an Hour Record or a gold-plated TdF winner would command a higher price.

Of the first series (ten bikes), "Breezer #1" (Joe's own bike) is now in the collection of the Smithsonian Institution. Shimano now owns one, and another two are in the hands of private collectors. Breezer #2 (my bike) is now 99.999% of the distance home from Crested Butte, residing in storage while awaiting the opening of the new MTB HoF and Bicycling museum in Fairfax. I haven't seen it for nearly 20 years, and I am looking forward to the opening in the spring.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

As the recipient of this rare bike, I want to clarify that The Pros Closet should be given credit for having had the original owner of the bike approach them about selling it. Over the course of 6 months, diligence by both parties resulted in this bike coming to light. At that point The Pros Closet generously put me in direct contact with the original owner, with no financial benefit to them. So, credit where credit is due.

As an aside, my wife was driving home a few months ago and got rear-ended by the original owner. We did not know it at the time, but it was a crazy coincidence when all the pieces came together. So, the lesson here is, when your wife gets in a fender-bender, have her ask the other driver if they have any vintage bikes they would like to sell. You never know what might be hidden in your home town.

There will be much more to come as I work with the original owner to put it back to the original build.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Figured it had to be you that snagged this one DC, congrats, glad to see she's going to a good home


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

theproscloset said:


> Yes Eric, we are sure. I think you have misunderstood the real story. Yes the collector's wife did rear end the original owner of the bike (in their cars) at one time. However that was a complete coincidence. They never talked bikes.


My apologies, I did get the story wrong. Crazy small world though!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Breezer #2 (my bike) is now 99.999% of the distance home from Crested Butte, residing in storage while awaiting the opening of the new MTB HoF and Bicycling museum in Fairfax. I haven't seen it for nearly 20 years, and I am looking forward to the opening in the spring.


Are you going to put a few rides on it first just for ole' time sake before it goes back on display?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats DC! Looking forward to your completed build and your high quality photos of the finished product. This bike is yet another reason for me to plan a visit to your place.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks all.



sgltrak said:


> Congrats DC! Looking forward to your completed build and your high quality photos of the finished product. This bike is yet another reason for me to plan a visit to your place.


We need to organize a vintage ride for this spring. I'll show up with this bike.


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

So this bike will be residing on the Front Range?
Any times for viewing?
Did you get your bike vault recarpeted? I install carpet and would love to help out if you still need carpet. 
I'll be in the Denver/FtCollins area till 1/4.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, remaining on the Front Range where it has been since 1982.

The bike vault has been recarpeted. Thank you for asking. I'm sure you've been busy the last few months.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

Wouldn't it be nice to kick off the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame in Fairfax with your bike. Just a thought. Plus then I can see it


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yes, remaining on the Front Range where it has been since 1982.
> 
> The bike vault has been recarpeted. Thank you for asking. I'm sure you've been busy the last few months.


Good to hear, I cringe to think all those classic bike living without flooring.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

We just posted some more photos on our blog if you are interested in seeing "The Breezer" in more detail.

You can view the post here: "The Breezer" Joe Breeze #11


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i ordered one of these while employed by neal murdoch and steve curray at bicycles etc. i got fired and cancelled the order, and bought #7 cunningham. is this the same bike? i thought all this happened in 1982, but i'm an aging hippy so,,,,,,,


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey Den,

I have no idea which serial number had your name on it. This one was definitely born in 1980. Do you still have your Cunningham!?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Den Haag, this is a different bike. Yours was a Series III.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Den Haag, this is a different bike. Yours was a Series III.


So are you going to start your own thread with your own pics or is this it? I can't go to the pros closet at work because my company's virus blocker says there's a virus. So, I'm kinda waiting for yours. 

Very nice, Closets. I appreciate your enthusiasm and pictures.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> So are you going to start your own thread with your own pics or is this it?


You know the way I operate. Expect a fully restored bike in a few months or years.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*1980 breezer*



theproscloset said:


> Hey Den,
> 
> I have no idea which serial number had your name on it. This one was definitely born in 1980. Do you still have your Cunningham!?


 well, we were pretty well hooked up back then, and i believe i had ordered a second edition of joes Breezer. anyway, yes, i have my cunningham, and have a fellow here in jersey who shoots imron. it will be purple once more. sorry to hijack a great thread.


----------



## theproscloset (Mar 28, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> So are you going to start your own thread with your own pics or is this it? I can't go to the pros closet at work because my company's virus blocker says there's a virus. So, I'm kinda waiting for yours.
> 
> Very nice, Closets. I appreciate your enthusiasm and pictures.


All the photos are on our blog and you can visit that link later to view.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

theproscloset said:


> All the photos are on our blog and you can visit that link later to view.


That's as good a reason as any to wait on the quality DC pics


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

That alpine meadow is SWEEEET as the bike!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I can't go to the pros closet at work because my company's virus blocker says there's a virus.


Clock milking? Slow day at the office


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

banks said:


> Clock milking? Slow day at the office


I'm a procrastinator so there's almost always time to look at pretty shiny things.



theproscloset said:


> All the photos are on our blog and you can visit that link later to view.


Cool. I definitely will. Beautiful bike.



DoubleCentury said:


> You know the way I operate. Expect a fully restored bike in a few months or years.


That's cool. Please let us know if you need anything besides what you want to say: time.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

DoubleCentury said:


> Den Haag, this is a different bike. Yours was a Series III.


 i am very happy for you, as i know you have wanted one of these. but i can't believe there was a run of Breezers we never saw in crested butte.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

rismtb said:


> That alpine meadow is SWEEEET as the bike!


I agree, beautiful bike and beautiful picture. Please post photos after the repaint.

I look forward to the photos from you as well DC!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

no-one is better prepared to do this resto than DC, or more motivated. this bike is very good hands!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

den haag said:


> no-one is better prepared to do this resto than DC, or more motivated. this bike is very good hands!


Thanks. I'll bring it to CB in September.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Thanks. I'll bring it to CB in September.


Awesome bike DC, I agree it couldn't be in better hands. And perhaps you are clairvoyant, here is a part of a thread from Sept 2011:



tductape said:


> Admittedly I was daydreaming about riding Pearl Pass on the Everest after reading about your Salsa adventures there.....





DoubleCentury said:


> Do it! I'm dreaming of riding something nickle-plated. Yeah, dream on.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't wait for pics of the Pearl Pass Breezer tour 2014! ...or '15. Better be done by '16!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

We'll make it happen in 2014.

You have a good memory nightshade_rider.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm looking forward to riding pearl with you next year. i hope you are on your Breezer.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

you have your pick of my couches.


----------

